# Slickdeals Addiction



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

I seem to have this Slickdeals addiction. Slickdeals is an online forum where people just post deals on anything out there that they can find on the web. Leads to impulse buying, especially on PC hardware and electronics....  . I think I am a tech hoarder......

http://www.slickdeals.net
Does anyone else relate?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Not addicted but yeah love those type of sites tho its kinda spoiled me since now I never want to pay full price for things.


----------

